# Too Late to Neuter???



## vickiesmom (Feb 25, 2005)

I have two male cats who will be a year old this month. They are house cats, but they have begun to bicker between themselves, and one is always trying to mount the other. Is it too late to neuter them, and will some of this agressiveness go away???


----------



## Morning Owl (Oct 13, 2005)

It's not too late to have them fixed, and yes some of this agressiveness will go away. But the key word is some not all. I would deffinately get them fixed before they start spraying and marking their territory.


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

I have 3 boys, all fixed at or before 1 yr. And one special needs who is not neutered yet.

They all get along, but they all like to play, umm, "special" games with each other (mounting).  :shrug: 

They get into squabbles if they are cooped up in the house too long. Two get to go outside & if the weather is nasty & they're in, they all get in a mood!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The mounting is dominant behavior, not sexual. Once neutered, they will still be concerned with being dominant, but not as concerned as an intact male and the mounting will decrease or stop.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Absolutely neuter them. Intact toms do NOT get along, no matter if they were raised together. They won't fight like normal kitties, where it's a spat, one wins, and it's over... sometimes they will maim/kill each other.  My Lou and Atlas (I breed) can't be together, and the one time Atlas popped open a door and they were in the same room, I had to pry them apart with a broom, and Atlas in his rage turned on me. I pushed him back with the broom, so it took the brunt of his fury, but man oh man... tomcats are not like intact male dogs, which will usually get along pretty well, they're very territorial and mean business with each other. 

I could tell you horror stories, but suffice it to say at least one needs to be fixed, and soon... they will start to spray too, which is a completely separate joy.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

its never too late. I usually neuter my stud cats at 2-3 years old. they have always become normal cats like they were never intact. It takes a while but the testosterone will leave them. They have always stopped spraying once fixed too. My biggest baddest tom is now a fat housecat whose best friend is a cat who used to be a stray tom that was neutered at about 2 years. It should work itself out, but every cat is different.


----------



## vickiesmom (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks for all of the good information. I've never had cats before..these guys are something else..every day is a learning experience :help:


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

It is NEVER to late to neuter. Interestingly, I have a dozen cats, 4 of which are intact toms and they all get along fine. None of them spray, they are all in the house right now. I've had any number of females spray, both spayed and not yet spayed, but not a tom :shrug: At my place girls are spayed when they weigh 3 pounds (the kitten is getting done this week!!!) and the boys get to keep their "manhoods" unless they become a problem. One boy (three years old) decided to roam, he's getting done with the kitty. My toms are from three different states, from 9 years to six months old, are in the house every night , don't fight and generally don't leave my property. Maybe they know that if they become yowling, fighting, roaming fiends then it's off to the vet :gossip:


----------



## vickiesmom (Feb 25, 2005)

My boys are getting a bit talkative! I don't want them to spray, and had never heard of a girl spraying...never had cats before. Houdini and Khali are my first two boys. Not a cat person, but I love these two goofs.


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

I also have to outside barn cats (that like to sneak in the house for a nap!).

I heard a huge crash on the front porch yesterday. It sounded like my cow was loose & on the porch!! Thumpings & stuff falling.

Turns out the 2 outside cats (brothers from the same litter, 2 years old) were REALLY going at it! Head to tail, on their sides ripping & tearing at each other. I managed to break it up with a looooooong handle. Then they stood their with that "I dare you to move" stare at each other. :flame: There was no wailing, it was a totally silent fight. Usually cats are fairly vocal when going at it!

One slowly slunk under the porch. 

Today, they're cuddled up like best buds :shrug: . There are no females in the area. Nearest is about a mile in any direction. So this was territorial, time for you to move on kinda fight. 

They are scheduled to be altered. The clinic is on back "orders" Gotta wait my turn


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

When I neutered the siamese at perhaps age 2? the agression was cut in half.


----------



## vickiesmom (Feb 25, 2005)

That is great. Houdini isn't aggressive...he's my baby..I mean my daughter's baby.  Anyway...Khali who is just so beautiful I can't believe it..is the bully.


----------

